# Post your ride reports! And pics!



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I'd love to read some ride reports as it is a working weekend for me. So if you go for a ride, post! Fire road, ST, Gnarly DH, road - whatever you are riding this weekend  Thanks!


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

It is pouring so there will be no riding this weekend, but how about a short ride report from Thurs night? 
It was just myself and Noire riding at my reg Thurs night ride. The ride was at a small park down the street from where I live (so I could get home in time to watch Survivor!) The trails aren't long, but they pack a lot of fun into a small space. 
It was still light out when we started. We did Fireball first, a twisty trail w/some small bridges & small teeter-totter; lots of log rolls and some rocks. We turned on our lights when we got to Twisted Sister, aptly named because of it's tight turns, & closely spaced trees that you have to twist though. It is a great trail for building slow speed skills because you can't really get any momentum going to help you over or around stuff. 
I did clean a turn/hill/root/tree combo that I usually don't make. Whoo-hoo!
Then over to the other side of the park to ride the Development Trail (named because of the new houses that cut the trail in half) Barbwire Trail (had to cut though a bunch of old barbwire when we were building it) Son of Barbwire (new trail that loops off the original BW trail) and Dead Cat (well, there was a dead cat on the trail the 1st time we rode it  ). 
At the end of Dead Cat we stopped in an over grown field and turned off our lights. It was soo pretty. There was a mist hanging over the grass, and the trees at the end of the field were silhouetted against the dark sky, and there were so many stars out. We were chatting for a while, then we started to get spooked out! so the back on with the lights and a quick ride down the fire road back to the cars.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*of riding solo*



Impy said:


> I'd love to read some ride reports as it is a working weekend for me. So if you go for a ride, post! Fire road, ST, Gnarly DH, road - whatever you are riding this weekend  Thanks!


How about one from last week?

With the heatwave in most of California and the freelance work I've been doing, I hadn't ridden for almost 3 weeks. Sunday I just couldn't take it anymore! I had to ride!

My husband and I started riding together over 3 years ago, yet in all that time, I've only been on maybe 10 solo rides. I don't know why. Somehow I seem to have trouble motivating to go out on my own, even when I really want to ride. I was out of work for so long, and even then I didn't go.

When Scott told me he didn't want to go riding, I decided to go on my own. It's pointless to sit around and pout about not riding, when there's no reason I can't go by myself (except excuses of course). I had been meaning the check out the Saratoga gap area, as it's close by and I've never ridden there. So I grab my gear and head out.

I brought along my ipod, and set off on the Saratoga Gap Trail. I had read reviews of a loop about 11 miles out and back that I decided to try. Starting out on the saratoga gap trail there is a brief climb, and then downhill st and rolling along the ridge beneath the trees. It immediately reminded me of the north leaf trail at skeggs.

After crossing skyline (still on the gap trail) I took a left onto long ridge road. This area is divided into several open space preserves, and I was now entering the long ridge osp. This trail started with and exposed st climb. The views here are quite amazing, and I paused to enjoy it, thinking how glad I am that I came. Gonna really miss views like that when we move 

From there, the trail becomes fireroad up and down for a bit. There's really not much climbing as it's rolling and each downhill just about carries you over the next up. This eventually becomes the long ridge trail, which was a fun st descent that loops around to Peters Creek Trail. At the bottom of the descent, there is a small pond where I paused for a snack.

I'm not sure exactly where I went from there (the trails criss cross a bit in the middle) as I ended up back on the fireroad up and down. A little more up than down in this direction, but still not bad as far as fireroads go. Peter's creek wasn't quite ST, but it was shady and nice all the same.

The return trip on Saratoga gap get quite climby at the end, but tame by skeggs standards (you'll know what I mean if you've been to skeggs. Nothing but straight up and straight down). It's tough because it's technical climbing. Overall, I really enjoyed the loop. Climbing is fairly minimal (most of the climbing is in the middle, and on the way out) the descents are fun, and there and a few technical chanlenges along the way. The last climb on the gap trail out is the toughtest of the whole ride, but I was able to ride most of it.

All in all, I had a good time. I should ride solo more often


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

How about trailwork? That's what I did today for National Public Lands Day.

But I have been riding a lot (7 times in the past week). Maybe I'll try and gets some pictures and post something next week, if my computer doesn't die again.


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Testing one two three*

Yes I'm a computer idiot, one of these day's I'll figure out how to upload my photo's well here goes nuthin! It's Silver Moccosin Trail out of Chileo if it uploads


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Yipee!!*

Well what do you know the computer dummy did it  Anyway we had a blast on the Silver Moc. trail. the steps up weren't so fun, but they were a blast on the way down!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> Well what do you know the computer dummy did it  Anyway we had a blast on the Silver Moc. trail. the steps up weren't so fun, but they were a blast on the way down!


I want to go there so bad! I guess I'll have ample opportunity when I move to SoCal.

Didja see any bears ?


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*No bears*

No bears  they killed the 3 that were up there that were a bit too friendly with the stupid campers who leave their food out! In fact we were up there the weekend after that guy got mauled and the campsite was still left as it was gaurded by the sherrifs. It looked like he left his cooler outside his tent, the site was a total ransack. The week before you could see a lot of bear prints and scat. I'm bummed, we are loosing widelife so quickly in California. Anyway, let me know when you are down here and we'll do the loop. It's fun.

Donna


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Are you really moving down here?*

Are you sure you want to, it's so smoggy and overcrowded. I can't wait until we can move out of So. Cal. Donna


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Still thinking about bears?*



Impy said:


> Didja see any bears ?


You're still thinking about bears! Knees have barely settled down from last weeks ride so I just did three hours at Glory Hole today to make sure they are ready for the Plunge next week. Still a fun place to ride. If you are bored you could always review the photos and video from my ride at Tahoe last week. I went with some "Biking Betty". She was pretty good.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> Are you sure you want to, it's so smoggy and overcrowded. I can't wait until we can move out of So. Cal. Donna


Yea I am, I've lived there before, so I know what I'm getting into. I dig the weather and the beaches. The smog I hate but I'll be living near the water so less smog there.


----------



## JustDoIt (Feb 2, 2004)

*Saturday ride*

Rushed for time, but still wanting to get out and get a quick ride in. Wickedly windy all day. Late afternoon. Main riding buddies out of town. (Weekend obligations made it so I couldn't join them, feeling a little bummed about it.)

Decide to go for the ST (you and I rode on, Connie). Just starting to ride up, saw a group of 3 coming down. Then nobody for a long time. Then I saw a guy trampling off on the side carrying a rifle. I said, "Hi." And he nodded, put his hand up in a little wave, but didn't really look at me. Made me think I probably shouldn't have spoken so loudly. Made me think I probably should be wearing bright colors all the time now. (I have been lax this year and not paying attention to who is out hunting what. My own prejudices tell me a bow hunter wouldn't hit me, but the guys with guns...?)

Gentle climbing. This area is very protected from the wind. It was hard to breath and even see in the valley today. All that dust in the air! This is really nice. Accidentally spook 2 deer on the trail in front of me. They disperse. One up, one down.

Lone mtn biking guy on his way down skids his bike a little, freaked out to see me. He apologizes profusely. I say, "No problem." I've been in much more dangerous situations than that one.

Ride through the little park. See a group of young people. A few wearing Renaissance-like outfits. I figure it's the pagans I've seen around here before. I bet my daughter knows a few of them. She told me they had one of their rituals here before.

More climbing. Another lone mtn biking dude on his way down. He's totally in control. He stops completely, although I tell him he's fine. I feel bad thinking I made him stop on what to me is the sweetest part of the downhill. But, he's happy and cheerful. Smart man too -- wearing a bright red shirt.

Then more climbing. At the "top", I'm tempted to continue on. But, I have to get back for my dog sitting/exercise duties. And I have to visit my elderly friend and set up our next grocery shopping expedition. And I... So I turn around with the wind almost knocking me over. What a gust that was! I cruise on down at a fun speed. I love this ST! Sometimes I think I hear animals scurrying off to the sides. I don't see them. Cruise past what I imagine to be the pagans. I don't meet any riders the whole way down. I'm kind of amazed since it's Saturday. But, there's that wind, and it's late in the day, and there was a mtn biking event today... Wonderful solo ride. Raining off and on today. Glad I made the time for yesterday's ride. Hope you get to ride soon, Impy.


----------



## papajohn (Feb 1, 2004)

Impy said:


> I'd love to read some ride reports as it is a working weekend for me. So if you go for a ride, post! Fire road, ST, Gnarly DH, road - whatever you are riding this weekend  Thanks!


We had an event called the Tour of the White Mountains in eastern Arizona yesterday. The longest of multiple distance choices was 66 miles. It began at 7050 feet, peaked at 8,300 feet, and had a total of 4,300 feet of climbing over a course that was primarily high-mountain single track, mixed with some jeep tracks and Fire Service roads.

To some riders it was a "race". To me it was simply a personal challenge, and my single goal was to finish, and ride at a pace that made it more fun than misery.

I started at 7am on a day that dawned bright and clear, and much warmer than I had feared. I settled into a rhythm that I felt I could sustain steadily. After about 18 miles I was in a groove and feeling good, working through a beautiful pine-forest rock garden on single-track. Suddenly my left foot flew away from the bike and I looked down to find my left pedal AND CRANKARM dangling from my riding shoe.

Instantly I thought my ride was over, and quickly plummeted into a "DNF" mentality and emotion. I walked back down the trail for several minutes looking for parts, and trying to be philosophical about all the build-up and preparation, only to end so quickly. But when I returned to my bike it dawned on me that the 03 Shimano XTR crankset still had all the important parts in place, and about four minutes later using a 5mm Allen wrench, I had the problem solved and was back on the bike.

It took a while to get back into the mental and emotional outlook necessary to ride another 48 miles, but it happened eventually. Then I begin to realize the temperature was falling and the sky was quickly becoming overcast. A steady cold rain began, and I was soon soaked, having to constantly shake the water off of the helmet visor, and battle the mud building up on my tires.

At about 33 miles, as I stood out of the saddle to power over obstacles in another rock garden, my left quad grabbed at me with a cramp, and soon both quads were threatening cramps when I stood up, or stopped pedaling.

At a brief sag stop at 36 miles, I wondered how I would make another 30 miles in the cold rain if I was already cramping up?

At least I maintained a good steady intake of calories and fluids throughout the course of the ride, and in what seemed almost a reward for perseverance, after about 46 miles the rain stopped, and by 51 miles the sky was blue, the warm sun was filtering through the forest, and the cramps were long resolved.

Around Mile 40 I had made the acquaintance of a fellow rider who had been keeping roughly the same pace, and after exchanging names it soon became apparent that each of us was drawing on the other's presence to keep pushing forward. We made it an unspoken point to keep fairly close together, and at the Mile 57 sag stop we spoke of crossing the "Finish" line together to punctuate how important we had been to one another on the second half of this epic.

Les and I finished the 66 miles together, in just over nine hours. We were among the very last of the 66 mile entrants to finish. We could not have cared less. We were exhilarated by fulfilling our individual goals to finish (before dark!), and we had formed a nice bond, born of adversity, that is one of the great rewards of mountain biking.

John W.


----------



## aggro (Mar 28, 2004)

*Great report*

Sounds like you had fun! 66 miles in 9 hours is a great job congrts to you.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*ok, I'll play...*

Tonight's ride and last week's ride, couple of shots.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

which island is that? looks awesome. And how the heck did you get on that log in the first picture - did you hop onto it?


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*nah...*



Impy said:


> which island is that? looks awesome. And how the heck did you get on that log in the first picture - did you hop onto it?


no log riding,  it's a fig newton of my imagination, or the camera angle. I meant to post a note beneath the photo, cuz it certainly looks like I'm on the log, but I'm not that skilled.  , but a technical ride non the less. It's maui btw.

Since I'm in the photo postin' mood, here's a few more, I've posted a couple of these already. My first trip to Colorado during the summer last month. Aspens, blue skies and great trails.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Post ride follies*

Hooked up with some friends on Saturday for a lap around Long Lake here. It was a pre-wedding ride and the grooms sister Heidi was along. After seeing her Bro do it, there was no way she wasn't in on the action. BTW, this is close to 10,000' in elevation and that water is cold! They made it back to the house with 30 minutes to spare before the ceremony.


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

jewels said:


> Since I'm in the photo postin' mood, here's a few more, I've posted a couple of these already. My first trip to Colorado during the summer last month. Aspens, blue skies and great trails.


Small world experience.

I'm 99% shure that I saw you and your husband riding around Winter Park on August 22nd. I remember becasue you and your husband were both on Turners - and your Burner is the same colour as mine. We exchanged a few 'wooo nice Turner' comments as we rode past.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

*small world indeed...*



Steve71 said:


> Small world experience.
> 
> I'm 99% shure that I saw you and your husband riding around Winter Park on August 22nd. I remember becasue you and your husband were both on Turners - and your Burner is the same colour as mine. We exchanged a few 'wooo nice Turner' comments as we rode past.


yep that was us, my bf's family is in Fraser. We were able to hit the trails straight from their house. Can't believe how many bikers in that town, anyhow, nice to meet ya!


----------



## divs (Jun 4, 2004)

*NorCal adventures*

I was visiting the bay area over the weekend (we took thurs & fri off, too). Fri, the hubby and I rode through Skeggs - methuselah trail to resolution to el corte de madera. It should've been a short loop, but I did a lot of walking! I could've handled most of it if it weren't for my "edge of the mountainside" phobia.  Luckily the scenery was absolutely gorgeous so all the walks were very pleasant, and the hubby had much fun riding all of it and waiting up for me. 

Saturday, we went riding with another couple in Arastradero Park. We saw 5 or 6 deer, a baby snake, and a flock of wild turkeys! That was a nice recovery ride for me since we let the guys go on ahead, and I paced myself to keep the other girl company. It was her first ride, and she seemed to have a great time, which was the goal: another convert to mountain biking!

Sorry I can't post pics...the hubby made off with our laptop for a two week trip, and it has all photos from the rides. The trail conditions are so different from SoCal - lots of greenery and nice hardpacked singletrack (no annoying sand traps). We'll definitely be back for more!

-D.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Nothing spectacular, but just a great night. 
Came home from a busy day at work, tossed the bike & stuff in the car and headed to the next town over for a ride with riding buddy George. The sun was dipping in the sky, the temp was chilly/warm, the air was clear and as I drove by the apple orchards, the sweet smell of apples flooded in. 
The place where we rode is an old farm turned into an environmental center and nature preserve. Very pretty place. So off we go, down a long sweeping hill, then along a smooth trail that runs by the beaver pond.
Zooming down that first hill, I was thinking brrrr, I should have worn a long sleeved shirt, but next came a long grind up a loose, rocky, water barred hill and I warmed right up. 
We popped out of the woods for a short run along the side of a field where there were wild grapes growing along the edge. Wow, the smell of the grapes was almost over powering. Then back into the woods, and on with the lights, down an old gravel farm road, down to another beaver pond. The heavy rains in the spring washed the bridge out, so we had to ride through the water, but it wasn’t deep. 
Cool thing happened – bugs are attracted to the lights – so, there seems to be a rather big bug flying in front of me, flitting in & out of the beam, but then I realize it is a bat! eeek.
Then another grind up a hill, but not a long as the first, then the reward! A long gradual down hill, sprinkled with some nice rock gardens, a few short challenging up hills, a couple of short steep sketchy down hills, and then a fun run down a hill back to the beaver pond. I stopped for a moment to take in the sight of the half moon reflecting in the water, but George was all business, What are you stopping for? Lets go! So off we go, back out on the same trails in, so the uphill grinds become nice downhill swoops but it’s a climb back to the cars. 
What is it about night riding that you can so often make things that trip you up in the light? Not enough time to react maybe? Oddly enough, (other than one boulder section that I’ll never be able to do), I rode fearlessly, cleaning things that I often hesitate on. 
Life is good!


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*know just what you mean*



divs said:


> It should've been a short loop, but I did a lot of walking! I could've handled most of it if it weren't for my "edge of the mountainside" phobia.  Luckily the scenery was absolutely gorgeous so all the walks were very pleasant, and the hubby had much fun riding all of it and waiting up for me.


Sounds alot like the first 10 or so rides I had at skeggs, lol! Took a tumble off the resolution trail (my first real crash) and almost quit riding a few years ago.

I eventually got over it, and conquered that trail though


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*Today's ride...*



Impy said:


> I'd love to read some ride reports as it is a working weekend for me. So if you go for a ride, post! Fire road, ST, Gnarly DH, road - whatever you are riding this weekend  Thanks!


Just some photos. I need some sleep.

Got some trail work done (http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=401903#post401903), saw some eagles, met and teased an Aussie for not riding a ledge on a fully that a 35 year old mom of two rode on her rigid ss. Got bit by karma for teasing, broke a chain, ran and coasted back to the vehicle, was almost late in picking up the kids from school. Barely made it ballet for one kid, stuffed kids with food before youth group for the other. Homework, chores, tuck in. Good Night!


----------



## divs (Jun 4, 2004)

pfunk said:


> Sounds alot like the first 10 or so rides I had at skeggs, lol! Took a tumble off the resolution trail (my first real crash) and almost quit riding a few years ago.
> 
> I eventually got over it, and conquered that trail though


Yikes!! That is not a trail I'd want to "tumble off" from! Were you ok? By the time I do that ride 10 times, it may well be 10 years considering how often we get up to the bay area. Glad to hear you conquered it in the end. Perhaps there's hope for me after all! 

-D.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*Just a little banged up.*



divs said:


> Yikes!! That is not a trail I'd want to "tumble off" from! Were you ok? By the time I do that ride 10 times, it may well be 10 years considering how often we get up to the bay area. Glad to hear you conquered it in the end. Perhaps there's hope for me after all!
> 
> -D.


Injuries were minor. Got a pretty big gash on my shin. the bone is still sensitive! A few scrapes and bruises. More damage to my courage really. The more I thought about it, the more it freaked me out. Didn't ride for 3 or 4 months.

But I got really bored over the winter. I watched a lot of mtn. bike videos. By spring I wanted to ride again.

The trick is to not think about it to much and just ride.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I've been taking a lot of beginners out! Real beginners - enthusiastic ones. It's cool, it brings back so many memories of following my "really good" gal pals down the trail when I was just learning. I do have to slow down a bit, but I just keep reminding myself that the payoff will be excellent on down the road, if we keep the rides fun. I"m also planning other rides - blow out the pipes rides- so I don't go nuts in the meantime. 

But it's so cool.... I've been out with 3 differnt newbie gals this week, and everyone of them is excited to ride. New blood. ;-) I have to remember to not put on my coaching/skills hat unless asked. 

Fomica


----------



## ScottN (Jan 12, 2004)

Maui? Argh!!!

I've spent a bunch of time out there in the past 9 months and have not had a chance to get a bike and ride. Well, the one shop I went to wanted a fortune for a beater rental, so I canned those plans. Anyways, where were you riding? The trails look pretty nice! I might have to go out there again next spring, so I want to plan ahead.

Thanks,

ScottN


----------



## jonowee (Apr 8, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> Yes I'm a computer idiot, one of these day's I'll figure out how to upload my photo's well here goes nuthin! It's Silver Moccosin Trail out of Chileo if it uploads


Mtnbikenmama, registar with Photo Bucket at www.photobucket.com 
I've just started using it for a couple of weeks and I can link images that are bigger than the limit of 'attached' images. And it's all free.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
jewels, do carry a machete on rides regularly?


----------

